# How to Shrink a diecast to TJET Size



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

For those interested in Shrinking Bodies

The URLS Changed


http://www.frhoracing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=70&PN=6
http://www.frhoracing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=71&PN=6
http://www.frhoracing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=72&PN=6

Roger Corrie


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2007)

Very Very Interesting
makes me want to attempt to do it but I doubt I will
Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to Roger for responding to my request for this information. Not all people are as willing to share their knowledege of casting. Thanks Roger!


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Molds*

Don't worry, Roger mixes his molds with a "passion for the hobby" so they can rarely be duplicated. Thanks, Roger for sharing your creativity with the likes if us.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Shrinkin diecast*

How to shrink diecast.. 
Heat with blowtorch.. Lay on side and hit with big hammer. Work slowly right to left and then top. Will shrink upon impact..:lol:

Great info there vaBcHRog. Thanks for sharin.:thumbsup:
Some of the New diecast hotrods are so cool. Now I can Use my new Chainsaw...UUhh I mean dremmel to hack away..:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Paging Mr. Corrie!!! Mr. Corrie please pick up the white house phone!!!

Hey Roger, these linkies no longer worky!! I remember they were very good and quite informative.. Is there any chance you have them on file and can load them here????


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Joe, I don't think that forum exists any more. I could be wrong though. Best to PM Roger and ask him.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Roger posted the article in PDF format in another link:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=297876


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

One question. Can this Hydroshrink stuff still be found? After doing a lot of searches, all I find is articles from 2004 to 2007. Even the model building message boards don't have any 'new' updates on it. Haven't tried to contact the manufacturers yet, not really sure if I want to waste my time if it isn't available any more anyway.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------

